# Apex fucking LEGENDS



## redivider (Feb 18, 2019)

Anybody else jump on this train?

I haven't played and FPS in years and even on PC i'd rather use a gamepad. it is easier for me as I am left handed and the control schemes are set up for RH play, even switching the controls I'm just not as good.

anyways I'm picking up a cheap-o game pad later today and a headset and jumping in again. I did a solid 3 hours yesterday after the family went to bed at night

I came in 2nd place one time - I don't know how I did it.... one of the guys on my team was like WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING. surviving asshole and I made it to the end somehow...

anyways if you like FPS games this is def one to try. it is free to play and it really is a bunch of fun...

PEACE


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 19, 2019)

It's pretty good, I can keep up in this one. Unlike PUBG and H1z1 I can do decent in apex haha


----------



## redivider (Feb 21, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> It's pretty good, I can keep up in this one. Unlike PUBG and H1z1 I can do decent in apex haha


it took me 5 days and 17 hours of playing to get my first kill man. Yesterday we had a team down to one guy and he downed us, I pushed too quick and missed a jump fell to the low ground and he grenaded my ass, my squad was down to 1 player and the guy that bsically carried us the whole round also fucked it up at the end and we lost.... we had it - I landed 3 hits on the guy -2 more and victory.....

I'm mid-30s very casual gamer, mostly play RTS and sports games...... but this was free to play and I saw some vids I said I'm getting on this shit.....

I also have a problem: I play on PC, not console. And this means I tried with KB/Mouse. But I have an issue with my right hand(I broke it when I was12 and even though it works for daily life for twitchy PC gaming it's just not fast/flexible on the pinky and ring finger and I can't move the mouse with my right hand I'm a lefty - just doesn't work. So I play with a gamepad makes it easier for me - 

but you can imagine gamepadding on PC is always a losing venture - but I'm getting better. 

I saw a streamer that only plays PC with gamepad and he kills it but obviously he's a full time gamer - but I'm gonna keep practicing I'm going to hang with the KB/Mouse guys on this game - it's doable..

I saw a video of a guy on console that has one arm he does it with his one arm and his toes (granted he's on console, console games have slight aim assist and everybody's on gamepads, PCs have no aim assist and very very few play with pads at a HUGE disadvantage) and he got a victory.... it's gonna happen... I can feel it.


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 22, 2019)

Amazing game, 300+kills 
with wraith as my main 17+ wins with just wraith not counting other characters 10/10 great battle Royale game


----------



## Lethidox (Feb 24, 2019)

debating on it. haven't played video games in a while now. used to play competitively on WoW for i think 10-12 years already. i like apex over other battle royale games though. fornite it is okay but the graphics are too cartoony for my liking and the building stuff is just meh. i feel like it's cheesy compared to say pubg/apex. im more a fan of mmorpg's but the genre is kinda dying in the sense that not too many people have time to invest into gearing or raiding so all the newer content is half assed and quick play type stuff like in WoW it's just all about speed running dungeons and raids


----------



## redivider (Feb 25, 2019)

Corenugzz said:


> Amazing game, 300+kills
> with wraith as my main 17+ wins with just wraith not counting other characters 10/10 great battle Royale game


jesus I am on that struggle bus I am not that good at video games. I only got my first team win last night and I only got 3 kills my first 20 hours of playing.

I practiced my gameplay with an aim trainer on Steam and got on yesterday for like 30 mins, played like 6 games got a few more kills and helped a squad get the win playing Lifeline.

But I'm doing better and will keep playing this game is super fun.....


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 25, 2019)

redivider said:


> jesus I am on that struggle bus I am not that good at video games. I only got my first team win last night and I only got 3 kills my first 20 hours of playing.
> 
> I practiced my gameplay with an aim trainer on Steam and got on yesterday for like 30 mins, played like 6 games got a few more kills and helped a squad get the win playing Lifeline.
> 
> But I'm doing better and will keep playing this game is super fun.....


Lifelife or wraith is the best characters ATM if u are ganna main lifeline then Everytime u revive yet in the habbit of using ur bot and you also need to remebrre to be the one going for revives. Best guns are r-301,r99,wingman,flatline,longbow,
Both shotguns are good it's up to preference u can put the choke mod on the peacekeeper to make it charge up and u can use it to snipe lol but the semi auto purs out a more consistent damage


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 25, 2019)

Corenugzz said:


> Lifelife or wraith is the best characters ATM if u are ganna main lifeline then Everytime u revive yet in the habbit of using ur bot and you also need to remebrre to be the one going for revives. Best guns are r-301,r99,wingman,flatline,longbow,
> Both shotguns are good it's up to preference u can put the choke mod on the peacekeeper to make it charge up and u can use it to snipe lol but the semi auto purs out a more consistent damage


Oh there's also the new gun (havaoc) alot of people like it I can't stand it but it's the only gun u can choose which hopup to put on it between the selectfire and the turbocharger (turbocharger is the better of the two)


----------



## redivider (Feb 25, 2019)

I like using a shotgun + automatic - but I suck so I don't know... I picked up a havoc last night only to be obliterated running in the wide open and my squad mates ran away like a bunch of cowards lol 

I only use Lifeline because her ultimates especially in the later rounds are clutch.... but I saw the smallest hitbox was measured to be Wraith - so I think I might start using her lol 

that made her instantly more popular - it went from seeing a wraith every 2-3 games to it's the first character chosen almost every game.....


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 25, 2019)

redivider said:


> I like using a shotgun + automatic - but I suck so I don't know... I picked up a havoc last night only to be obliterated running in the wide open and my squad mates ran away like a bunch of cowards lol
> 
> I only use Lifeline because her ultimates especially in the later rounds are clutch.... but I saw the smallest hitbox was measured to be Wraith - so I think I might start using her lol
> 
> that made her instantly more popular - it went from seeing a wraith every 2-3 games to it's the first character chosen almost every game.....


I've been using her since she came out her and lifeline have in my opinion been the best choices since game came out mirage and caustic are both crap for the team more for if ur ganna run solo or something the robot is good if ur good with handling the guns. If your are the robot u can flight yourself and slide to tripple tell distance any other character can. His ult is good for late game


----------



## redivider (Feb 25, 2019)

Corenugzz said:


> I've been using her since she came out her and lifeline have in my opinion been the best choices since game came out mirage and caustic are both crap for the team more for if ur ganna run solo or something the robot is good if ur good with handling the guns. If your are the robot u can flight yourself and slide to tripple tell distance any other character can. His ult is good for late game


I fucking hate using the robot.... "Grappling" SPLAT right into the fucking wall..... he also has the 3rd largest hitbox..... 

I did manage to set up a zipline to a super high spot one game but it wasn't the last ring so we had to jump down, but it was a good spot, albeit I couldn't hit shit of course.....

I hadn't really gotten the hang of the shooting mechanic until yesterday I think from here on out I'll get better......


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 25, 2019)

redivider said:


> I fucking hate using the robot.... "Grappling" SPLAT right into the fucking wall..... he also has the 3rd largest hitbox.....
> 
> I did manage to set up a zipline to a super high spot one game but it wasn't the last ring so we had to jump down, but it was a good spot, albeit I couldn't hit shit of course.....
> 
> I hadn't really gotten the hang of the shooting mechanic until yesterday I think from here on out I'll get better......


Yeah on PS4 it took me a good while to figure out what response curve to use


----------



## redivider (Feb 25, 2019)

I did use the robot well once - a teammate was downed and they pushed us hard up a hill grappled over their ass revived the dude and we repositioned healed and went back to find our early demise... position 8 though...

I'm really good at the movement and the platforming the sliding... it's the shooting I suck at... and that damn grapple you need a lot of practice and in game it's impossible to just mess around....


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 25, 2019)

redivider said:


> I did use the robot well once - a teammate was downed and they pushed us hard up a hill grappled over their ass revived the dude and we repositioned healed and went back to find our early demise... position 8 though...
> 
> I'm really good at the movement and the platforming the sliding... it's the shooting I suck at... and that damn grapple you need a lot of practice and in game it's impossible to just mess around....


Yeah I never use him only person who I know can successfuly use him is my buddy and he only uses him u either main him or he's garbage


----------



## redivider (Feb 25, 2019)

did ya see the 'When half the server drops bunker" video ?- it's amazing

https://www.reddit.com/r/apexlegends/comments/aubenk/uhold_the_apples_bunker_drop_except_its_ballroom/


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 25, 2019)

redivider said:


> did ya see the 'When half the server drops bunker" video ?- it's amazing
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/apexlegends/comments/aubenk/uhold_the_apples_bunker_drop_except_its_ballroom/


I have not lol but I'll check it out lol. Good luck on the dubs bro


----------



## srh88 (Feb 26, 2019)

Apex was too easy.. Until people started getting too into it lol. But on the plus side cod blackout got real easy now because all the try hards are playing apex


----------



## redivider (Feb 26, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Apex was too easy.. Until people started getting too into it lol. But on the plus side cod blackout got real easy now because all the try hards are playing apex


it's fucking ridiculous last night I played like 2 hours after the fam went to bed - every other match had the champion squad with the leader with like 2000+ kills, the other with 1500 the support with 800...... 

half the kills were TTV someshit or god knows what channel... you know twitch streamers trying impress the ladies that don't watch their channels....

I had like 3-4 fair matches where we made it far and the fights were fun.... won one match(I have 2 team wins now YEAA, I did deal 400 or so damage that round and got 1 kill that match so it wasn't all in vain, the kill was clutch too our really good dude was about to die I saved his ass).....

I wish there was a way to make matchmaking a little bit more fair.... the really good players are just leveling up on easy pickins like myself and sending me back to the damn lobby frustrated wanting to rage quit 

the only way to get better is to play with better players and to do hot drops where you are forced to quickly play well if not you die.... but the "try hards" really do make it less enjoyable for people like me....


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 26, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Apex was too easy.. Until people started getting too into it lol. But on the plus side cod blackout got real easy now because all the try hards are playing apex


Blackouts been easy bro pretty much dead now


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 26, 2019)

redivider said:


> it's fucking ridiculous last night I played like 2 hours after the fam went to bed - every other match had the champion squad with the leader with like 2000+ kills, the other with 1500 the support with 800......
> 
> half the kills were TTV someshit or god knows what channel... you know twitch streamers trying impress the ladies that don't watch their channels....
> 
> ...


Try to get a good squad they will make or break a game I pretty much squad wipe at least once a game while my team is down or etc so being good just by yourself will only get you so far and with the game only being 3 player it's all team based so anything less puts u at a huge disadvantage if u played PS4 I'd help u out haha but there isn't cross platform yet


----------



## redivider (Feb 26, 2019)

I can't get a squad until I improve - nobody wants a low level 10 kill deadweight  

I also don't have any friends that like video games like I do..... all of them are too 'serious' or 'old' .... I'm in my mid 30s but shit I'll play that shit... when my daughter goes to bed the wife watches her soap opera and I scream at my computer....


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Feb 26, 2019)

So far the best battle royal game I've played. Altough I'm usually quite good in FPS games, it took me 2 weeks to finally win a game for the first time .... Btw what is your favourite landing location? I normally go for the Market or Skull Town.

Jacob


----------



## redivider (Feb 27, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> So far the best battle royal game I've played. Altough I'm usually quite good in FPS games, it took me 2 weeks to finally win a game for the first time .... Btw what is your favourite landing location? I normally go for the Market or Skull Town.
> 
> Jacob



I'm never jumpmaster bc I always miss the target but the Market, Artillery are my two best spots so far. I always do bad when landing the entire east airbase and whatnot. If you land airbase rush the parked planes inside is always one blue/purple shield and good guns.... forget the supply bins in this area....


I have taken a liking to the Wingman. It'll be nerfed soon though... it is a revolver but you can use a ext mag to increase it to 9 shots. It is 45 damage on body shots..... it is nuts...


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 27, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> So far the best battle royal game I've played. Altough I'm usually quite good in FPS games, it took me 2 weeks to finally win a game for the first time .... Btw what is your favourite landing location? I normally go for the Market or Skull Town.
> 
> Jacob


Drop ship all day every day lol


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 27, 2019)

redivider said:


> I'm never jumpmaster bc I always miss the target but the Market, Artillery are my two best spots so far. I always do bad when landing the entire east airbase and whatnot. If you land airbase rush the parked planes inside is always one blue/purple shield and good guns.... forget the supply bins in this area....
> 
> 
> I have taken a liking to the Wingman. It'll be nerfed soon though... it is a revolver but you can use a ext mag to increase it to 9 shots. It is 45 damage on body shots..... it is nuts...


It was nerfed it's fine easily countered with r-99/hemlock tbh almost anything u can hit shots with the reason it hits so hard is because the time it takes to put shots out I can out do u in dmg with just good aim but yeah wingman is craaazzzyyy but doesn't need a Nerf and less damage and it's unusable and recoil is already high idk maby they will make more time between shots idk, and if ur ganna land East side of map try going pit the house to the South outside of pit then cross into runoff amazing loot and gets u into some action to get that aim better


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 27, 2019)

Was taken 3 days ago now at 30wins for her and 517kills I believe


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Feb 28, 2019)

Corenugzz said:


> Drop ship all day every day lol


Ha ha, last time I tried that I got a golden knockdown shield out of that drop ship and that turned out to be a game winner for us in the end (self revive). But in general, I got killed on the drop ship more times than I managed to get out alive... 

Jacob


----------



## Corenugzz (Feb 28, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Ha ha, last time I tried that I got a golden knockdown shield out of that drop ship and that turned out to be a game winner for us in the end (self revive). But in general, I got killed on the drop ship more times than I managed to get out alive...
> 
> Jacob


Haha yeah it's a cluster foxtrot lol, I hate the knock down shield I can never make use of it


----------



## redivider (Mar 4, 2019)

when this fucker gets crossplay we gotta squad up from time to time - when it comes I'll drop my tag 

let it be known I suck major tiddies at this still but I don't care it's fun....


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 4, 2019)

redivider said:


> when this fucker gets crossplay we gotta squad up from time to time - when it comes I'll drop my tag
> 
> let it be known I suck major tiddies at this still but I don't care it's fun....


Yeah, shouldn't take too long. Let's see, it's usually Sony who has a problem when it comes down to cross-platform... I'm not particularly good in this game, but still, it's a hell of fun 

Jacob


----------



## redivider (Mar 6, 2019)

it happened. the game balance update is live. they reduced the wingman fire rate and increased the hipfire spread to force players to aim down sights... i played today and got more kills than any other day and came in 2-3rd quite a few times. so it helped me at least....

\some of the adjustments made....

WEAPON ADJUSTMENTS LIVE ON ALL PLATFORMS


Wingman

Rate of fire reduced from 3.1 -> 2.6 shots per second.


Skullpiercer Headshot damage multiplier reduced from 2.5 -> 2.25


Increased base hip fire spread and decreased the rate at which hip fire spread decays (shrinks back down).


Peacekeeper

Shotgun Bolt rechamber rate has been reduced for the Peacekeeper only.

Level 1 mitigation 10% -> 7.5%


Level 2 mitigation 20% -> 13%


Level 3 mitigation 25% -> 16%



Wingman and Peacekeeper availability has been reduced in all zone tiers.


Increased availability of energy weapons & ammo in all zone tiers.


Major balance changes:


Hit box size reductions and optimizations for Caustic, Pathfinder and Gibraltar

We’re better sizing hitboxes to character gear & model


Since these adjustments have a MAJOR impact on the game, we want to make sure there aren't any major bugs, so we didn’t want to rush them out


If these adjustments prove to be insufficient, we’ll consider additional adjustments during Season 1




Minor balance changes:


Caustic

_Traps_ - Reduced cooldown to 25 seconds from 30 seconds


_Traps_ - Increased radius and proximity radius by about 10%


_Traps_ - Removed a 1 second delay on the smoke dealing damage to players


Pathfinder

_Insider Knowledge_ - Increased the number of beacons in the world to 12 from 10


Lifeline

_Care Package_ - Removed slight chance that level 4 armor and helmets will drop


Wraith

_Into The Void_ - Cooldown increased from 20 -> 25 seconds


Bangalore

_Double Time_ - Reduced move speed bonus to 30% from 40%


----------



## Ryante55 (Mar 6, 2019)

redivider said:


> it took me 5 days and 17 hours of playing to get my first kill man. Yesterday we had a team down to one guy and he downed us, I pushed too quick and missed a jump fell to the low ground and he grenaded my ass, my squad was down to 1 player and the guy that bsically carried us the whole round also fucked it up at the end and we lost.... we had it - I landed 3 hits on the guy -2 more and victory.....
> 
> I'm mid-30s very casual gamer, mostly play RTS and sports games...... but this was free to play and I saw some vids I said I'm getting on this shit.....
> 
> ...


Just change your controller setting make the vertical motion less sensitive and the horizontal motion more sensitive it helps alot you will get more headshots and be able to turn around faster. Also always play as a team if you have to rush in and die to save your teammate at least try it you won't win solo so keep your team alive at all costs!


----------



## redivider (Mar 7, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> Just change your controller setting make the vertical motion less sensitive and the horizontal motion more sensitive it helps alot you will get more headshots and be able to turn around faster. Also always play as a team if you have to rush in and die to save your teammate at least try it you won't win solo so keep your team alive at all costs!


in the beginning I always tried to track dudes who jumped up and down and I'm not good enough for that..... now I just turn sideways and wait for them to come down... still a disadvantage as they land 1-2 hits... but it's a technique thing..... I'll try the Y sensitivty thing out. It makes sense as you don't want to look up and down as quick as side to side....


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 7, 2019)

redivider said:


> it happened. the game balance update is live. they reduced the wingman fire rate and increased the hipfire spread to force players to aim down sights... i played today and got more kills than any other day and came in 2-3rd quite a few times. so it helped me at least....
> 
> \some of the adjustments made....
> 
> ...


No change to Mozambique though


----------



## Ryante55 (Mar 7, 2019)

redivider said:


> in the beginning I always tried to track dudes who jumped up and down and I'm not good enough for that..... now I just turn sideways and wait for them to come down... still a disadvantage as they land 1-2 hits... but it's a technique thing..... I'll try the Y sensitivty thing out. It makes sense as you don't want to look up and down as quick as side to side....


I do the same thing if I can land the headshot it usually works out for me. Let me know if the sensitivity change helps you out


----------



## redivider (Mar 8, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> I do the same thing if I can land the headshot it usually works out for me. Let me know if the sensitivity change helps you out


I did it... it did help with missing high and low... I still suck ballsacks though... i found a squad where everybody is kind of bad and wanting to improve....... tonight we're dropping to the high tier area every single drop to improve dammit....


yesterday we finally got a lobby where everybody felt noobish and I got into some fun gunfights.... I finally unlocked mirage and he's quickly becoming my favorite - I bamboozled the hell out of 2 teams and beat them after the squad was knocked down.... which a week ago there was no fucking way..... 

the champion and I can imagine the top 5-6 squads were TTV someshit hardcore pros - so we didn't win or place super high... but it was fuuun...... finally... or maybe I'm just improving......


----------



## Ryante55 (Mar 8, 2019)

redivider said:


> I did it... it did help with missing high and low... I still suck ballsacks though... i found a squad where everybody is kind of bad and wanting to improve....... tonight we're dropping to the high tier area every single drop to improve dammit....
> 
> 
> yesterday we finally got a lobby where everybody felt noobish and I got into some fun gunfights.... I finally unlocked mirage and he's quickly becoming my favorite - I bamboozled the hell out of 2 teams and beat them after the squad was knocked down.... which a week ago there was no fucking way.....
> ...


Dope! I'm glad it helped I also adjusted my field of view to the max it seems to help a little


----------



## redivider (Mar 9, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> Dope! I'm glad it helped I also adjusted my field of view to the max it seems to help a little


I'm still hoping ranked servers become a thing. out of my handful of friends that have been squadding up recently, almost 1/2 already got off the Apex Legends bandwagon.... they got bored with the tryhards destroying everybody each game...... Every game somebody with 1400-1500 kills kills our entire squad.... on Tuesday night we had a group of 12 guys that looked for squads joined a Discord server.... wednesday it was 12 again - everybody could squad up and play... it was fun......

tonight only 2 of us are planning to play... the rest went back to other games RTS's, COD, Fortnite.. but the rest are done with Apex... which sucks it's a great game... 

just not fun for noobs at the moment....


----------



## Ryante55 (Mar 9, 2019)

redivider said:


> I'm still hoping ranked servers become a thing. out of my handful of friends that have been squadding up recently, almost 1/2 already got off the Apex Legends bandwagon.... they got bored with the tryhards destroying everybody each game...... Every game somebody with 1400-1500 kills kills our entire squad.... on Tuesday night we had a group of 12 guys that looked for squads joined a Discord server.... wednesday it was 12 again - everybody could squad up and play... it was fun......
> 
> tonight only 2 of us are planning to play... the rest went back to other games RTS's, COD, Fortnite.. but the rest are done with Apex... which sucks it's a great game...
> 
> just not fun for noobs at the moment....


Fortnite recently did a big update if Apex has a good update soon I'm sure people will go back to it


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 10, 2019)

Ryante55 said:


> Fortnite recently did a big update if Apex has a good update soon I'm sure people will go back to it


Well, the Battle Pass is coming on Tuesday (if this information is correct), so that will definitely help...

Jacob


----------



## CikaBika (Mar 10, 2019)

Are you talking about that lgbt promoting game?


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 11, 2019)

This is literally how it looks like half of the time am playing with random people  

Jacob


----------



## redivider (Mar 12, 2019)

Livestream happening in 40 mins.... Is this some sort of reveal?


----------



## srh88 (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> View attachment 4300548


Ha ha. To be fair, unless am playing with my friends, I usually just mute the other players at the beginning of the game. Ping system is doing its job and I don't have to listen to the shouting kids and people swearing at my mom 

Jacob


----------



## srh88 (Mar 15, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Ha ha. To be fair, unless am playing with my friends, I usually just mute the other players at the beginning of the game. Ping system is doing its job and I don't have to listen to the shouting kids and people swearing at my mom
> 
> Jacob


I only played it a little bit when it first came out and got a win. I tried the other day.. People actually know how to play now and it's too hard. I play blackout and its too easy now. All the good players went to apex and back to forknite


----------



## srh88 (Mar 15, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I only played it a little bit when it first came out and got a win. I tried the other day.. People actually know how to play now and it's too hard. I play blackout and its too easy now. All the good players went to apex and back to forknite


Reinstalled apex. First game win. 9 kills.

Uninstall lol


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 16, 2019)

srh88 said:


> Reinstalled apex. First game win. 9 kills.
> 
> Uninstall lol


Nice one. I'm happy if I manage to end up with more than 2 or 3 kills. Somehow I always deal a lot of damage but someone else takes the kill 

Jacob


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Nice one. I'm happy if I manage to end up with more than 2 or 3 kills. Somehow I always deal a lot of damage but someone else takes the kill
> 
> Jacob


I play on ps4. Easier than on pc lol


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 16, 2019)

srh88 said:


> I play on ps4. Easier than on pc lol


So do I mate. And I still suck  but at least it's fun when you have bunch of friends to play with

Jacob


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 19, 2019)

Game pass available today!


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 9, 2019)

Is anyone here on xbox


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 12, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Is anyone here on xbox


Yeah but i play mainly Forza, shooters are garbage nowadays. Need some counterstrike


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 13, 2019)

Which one is your favorite combination of guns? For me, it's Peacekeeper/R-99...

Jacob


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 14, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Is anyone here on xbox


Me. Gt is my username.


----------



## PURPLEB3RRYKUSH (Apr 14, 2019)

Just got done playing, Apex shits garbage, i die by death ring, no enemy killed me


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 15, 2019)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Just got done playing, Apex shits garbage, i die by death ring, no enemy killed me


Get on my team. I'll help you. I never die by ring since I'm a Pathfinder main I'm always ahead of the zone. Msg me your gamertag. I also play For Honor, gta, monster Hunter, rainbow six, and left 4 dead 2


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Apr 15, 2019)

PURPLEB3RRYKUSH said:


> Me. Gt is my username.


Oh Gt is your gamertag?


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 26, 2019)

Is anyone still playing it? What do you think about season 2?

Jacob


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 8, 2019)

Solo mode coming on 13th of August and it will be available until 27th of August!

Jacob


----------

